# Clay vs Plastic nest bowls



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Wanted to see some pros and cons on either . Don't want Chinese made either ! There is no telling what is in their plastic nesting bowls . Try to buy made in U.S.A. as much as possible . Thanks for any info .


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I use the paper Disposable nest bowls.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

sky tx , what do you offer your birds for nesting material ? Thanks for your reply about the bowls as well .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

idk i gonna try clay soon. lols
i got Plastic right now seem okay


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to throw out another idea here. So everyone knows the Christmas or other holiday type cookie tins. Why wouldn't those work. I have a box of about 100 of them that are a perfect 8 inch circle with a two inch deep bowl. I figure i can just toss the lids and use the main body of the tin. Put a little sand in the bottom and then some pine needles...seems like a perfect cheap alternative, seeing how you can pick those up after the holidays for like a buck


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I can use the paper bowls 1-2-3 times--but not always.
Pine needles -If you have Pine trees in your area-are very hard to beat price wise.
I have also used carpet padding in the bottom of nest bowls.-Just get the scrapes--just cut out a circle.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

For the past 15 years I have used the disposable paper nest. I spray the bottem with 3M glue and then sprinkle sand over the top, add tobacco stem in loft, some birds will make a nest, other won't. Never have a problem with spraddle legs. I have had a few offers to take for free the old clay bowls and not interested.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

We live in pine tree country , it's what drives this local economy . Saw mills abound in this area .


----------



## Classic Rambo (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I use dog water bowls made of plastic. I like plastic because it doesnt act like a heat sink in the winter sucking heat away from the birds. I also use the paper for the same reason.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Paper bowels as well here and pine needles


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeons are not choosy about nest bowl. I use a plastic one. The disadvantage is that it may be slippery so you better put lots of beddings such as pine tree needles. One advantage is that they are reusable and easier to clean. 

Both works! The clay is heavier so probably it won't flip easy or flip at all.

Usually the fancier is the choosy one, not the birds. LOL!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Pigeons are not choosy about nest bowl. I use a plastic one. The disadvantage is that it may be slippery so you better put lots of beddings such as pine tree needles. One advantage is that they are reusable and easier to clean.
> 
> Both works! The clay is heavier so probably it won't flip easy or flip at all.
> 
> *Usually the fancier is the choosy one, not the birds.* LOL!


I hear you on this! I spent a lot of time building nestboxes with nice doweled fronts, put paper bowls in the boxes, made pine needles and hay available, and my birds decided to nest in the wood shavings on the floor.  I moved the eggs into a paper bowl, and the parents didn't seem to mind. I'm expecting a hatching any day now.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I had nothing but issues with paper bowls, but I chalk that up to dumb owner and ignorant birds. I posted elsewhere about our bird lack of sanity in nest making. Since I was "letting the birds do the right thing" I did not line the paper bowls with anything. This was a mistake. We lost most of the first round of eggs (Jan) several hatches to freezing. Splay was also a problem. I used plastic "weave" bowls with a felt pad for the second round and have had no issues at all.

Again, the problem was the lack of bedding in the paper bowls so remember that if you use them.

As to made in America, the only way to do that is to make them yourself. I found that using 1x3 to make a 9x9 mesh floored box was just about perfect. I used hardware cloth for the bottom and put a layer of wood pellets (horse stall bedding) in the box. Birds seems to think that was wonderful. I may go back to this for the 2012 season as I have found that the round bowls are causing problems with our wire nest floors (babies getting stick in the corner behind the bowl).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like the large disposibles more than the regular size..here is a pic of it

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/images/cart/medicationsvaccines/1015 XLNEST.jpg

I find them at new england pigeon supply here.

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm

all I do is put a bit of stall dry or cat litter in the bottom and a bit of pine shavings and they will build or put some twigs or pine needls on top and make a nest... it is pretty simple really.


----------

